# surf fishing Oak Island?



## Michigan man (Feb 26, 2011)

I will be visiting Oak Island for a week at the end of April. I have been there 4 times and always fished with some success. I am bringing my father with me this time and was hoping for some help with bait and species that I should be targeting in late April early May. Any help this sites members could provide would be greatly appreciated!! I would like for my father to have a very memorable experience there.

Thanks,
Matt :fishing:


----------



## Michigan man (Feb 26, 2011)

HELP PLEASE......


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Best and easiest thing to do is go here http://www.oceancrestpier.com and ask same question. End of April and early May there can be lots happening down there depending on weather.Blues,whiting(sea mullet),flounder,puppy drum,specks, possible and spanish if the water temp gets up enough.Could be catching kings and cobia from the pier also.For lures I'd throw Gotchas,chartreuse head/white/gold hooks and red head/white/gold hooks or red/white with a single trailer hook feather/bucktail dressed.Typical fresh shrimp,mullet,blood worms(if you can afford them now) along with live mud minnows on a fish finder rig.Size #2 2x long bronze Eagle Claw or Mustad hooks with the bait and #1/0,#2,or #4 Kahle hooks for the live minnows depending on bait size.


----------



## Meakle (Jun 5, 2006)

I agree, check closer to your trip and check at the piers when you get there. Really nice folks at Oceancrest, not sure if you can even get on the old Yaupon. I fished live shrimp that I bought at "Clems" market across the bridge. You should ask them there as well. We fished them bout 3ft off the bottom rather than under a float. It was very busy and that seems to help prevent getting lines tangled and was how most were fishing then. 

Can't say I did much good in the surf at Oak myself. I've always done better on piers, but am getting better at finding the right place to fish in the surf. You might search for "reading the water" and then giving that a try. Can tell you that what helped me most has been going out at low tide and walking, looking for the slough. When I've found a good one, I've done my best at the ends. You'll get the best local advice and experience here, but many sites out there to help on reading, like this one...
http://www.landbigfish.com/articles/default.cfm?ID=725

One last thought, for me, fresh shrimp seems to be much much better in surf than other baits or lures. Last year I ended up switching totally to fresh shrimp - never frozen. I was lucky that a friend from work was there same week, we tried several things and compared notes all week, with the clear best bait being fresh cut shrimp. That was for rthe surf, I still fished live shrimp off the pier and think I'll keep that approach.

Also, you might want to check the regs as there's some changes, Trout closed till June 15th, you can catch but not keep...

Good Luck and have fun!


----------



## Michigan man (Feb 26, 2011)

Flathead and Meakle,

Thanks alot for the advice I will visit both sites and see what I can learn before I go. Last couple times there we caught Red Drum, trout, and shark. Would like to try a couple other species and this should help a ton.

Thanks again, 

Matt


----------



## doubleb (May 19, 2009)

i agree with all the good info above,, i would add,, fresh cut bait is hard to beat..fresh mullet, blues[yes i catch alot of flounder on blue strips].you might be here at the right time for the big ;hatterras blues;;fresh cut,,, if you cant find it try salted,, any thing is better than frozen... remember if you have any cut bait from a fish with a size/slot limit on it you need the carcuss that you fillet it off..for example you catch a legal flounder,, you fillet it,, cut some strips out of the white belly.. flounder love this... just have the fish body in the bottom of the cooler,, to avoid a confrin tation .. fresher the better... good luck


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with all above and want to add, if I may, not to over look white belly strips from skates for flounder bait. Yes, sounds crazy... but hey! It's tough, stays on the hook, and no size limit etc. for skates.


----------



## Michigan man (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks again, for all the advice/tips I will try as many as I can. This is a great site and so helpful. I have really enjoyed reading all the threads.....I will post my catch experiences while I am in NC and maybe some pictures too. 

Thanks again,
Matt


----------

